# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL > مبتدی: اتصال به بانک اطلاعاتی از طریق اینترنت با ip static

## sasa98i

سلام
چجوری میتونم وصل بشم به بانک اطلاعاتی از طریق اینترنت با ip static

----------


## sasa98i

جوابی نبود؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## peyman68_2005

اگر دیتا بیست اس کیو اله به راحتی میتونی تو Connection String تو قسمت Server ای پی استاتیک بزاری
مثلا
string con="server=67.68.122.11;database=db1;uid=peyman;p  ass=peyman;

----------


## sasa98i

ممنون، فقط روی مودمم تویه قسمت nat چی ست کنم؟؟؟

----------


## sasa98i

> اگر دیتا بیست اس کیو اله به راحتی میتونی تو Connection String تو قسمت Server ای پی استاتیک بزاری
> مثلا
> string con="server=67.68.122.11;database=db1;uid=peyman;p  ass=peyman;



ممنون، فقط روی مودمم تویه قسمت nat چی ست کنم؟؟؟

----------


## miladamirzadeh

سلام. می خوای به سروری که آی پی استاتیک داشته باشه وصل شی یا می خوای به سرورت که داخل یک شبکه داخلیه وصل شی؟ اگه سرور داحل یه شبکه داحلیه مودم باید قابلیت پورت فوروارد داشته باشه. اگه سرور خودش آی پی داره باید پورت 3306 و یا هر پورت دیگه ای که mysql به اون گوش می ده تو فایروال باز باشه. همچنین توی mysql باید اجازه دسترسی از اون مبدا وجود داشته باشه. با دستور grant.

----------

